# P Caribe in Brasil?



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

It seems that once this huge P. caribe used to live in Brazil Too.

Does anybody knows more about this fact?, because as long as I know P. Caribe are only found in Orinoco river.










It says: "This big specimen of Serrasalmus Notatus was captured of the shore "los indios Calapo" a small town in Brazil, October 1964. The fish was about 20" in lenght. It is unlikely they both exist now a days, the town and the big piranha spicies".


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i think thats really a manny... a huge manny


----------



## Armand_caribe (Sep 9, 2009)

AS fan said:


> i think thats really a manny... a huge manny


Haven't seen it in that way but you may be right......


----------



## manuelmedina (Oct 27, 2008)

that's a huge and nice manuelli


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

Armand_caribe said:


> i think thats really a manny... a huge manny


Haven't seen it in that way but you may be right......
[/quote]
thats a manny, pic has been around for years, its in an old piranha book from the 70's mis-identified as p. caribe


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Before I even saw any posts, I was thinking that looked like a Manny.. Looks like we all are on the same page! Great fish too, I want it!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

For sure a manny man check out opefe and you'll see another monster


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

I have the book that the pic came out of. It is def, a Manny, and a f*cking monster one at that.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

For those interested that particular fish is mounted on a wall and hangs on Axelrod's office. Not sure if he took it out when he retired. But yes, that is a big S. manueli.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Isn't that the same specimen that's confused for a P.nattereri in George S. Myers' book on piranhas ?


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

hastatus said:


> For those interested that particular fish is mounted on a wall and hangs on Axelrod's office. Not sure if he took it out when he retired. But yes, that is a big S. manueli.


Any pictures of that mount anywhere Frank?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Lucien Posted Today, 11:30 AM
> Isn't that the same specimen that's confused for a P.nattereri in George S. Myers' book on piranhas ?


Yes it is, but in defense of G. Myers, he had no control on the photos or the captions applied to that book. It was all Axelrod. That book damaged Myers credibility when it came to the photos and captions. It was not his doing.

And no, I don't know anyone that has the actual photo of that fish in Axelrod's office. You might contact the publisher at TFH and see if it can be made available.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

No defense needed for Myers, considering the book is dated 1972.
I guess he was pretty accurate for one of the first books on the subject that was written for the public instead of scientific...


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

i love huge mannys


----------

